# Helix E200 shallow 8" $69 shipped each. QTY. 7



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a set of these before. Could be used as midbass. Not a bad deal considering Woofers sells them for $180 apiece.

Brand New Helix E 200 | eBay


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

What's your experience with these?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I didnt get mine hooked up in the car, so I can not comment too much. I did run them on my test bench for alittle. It was awhile ago. I dont recall anything really bad with them.

Check the forum though. I sold them on here and think I have seen some posts about them. Plus there are a few posts about the 12" version on here also.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, I searched (maybe not enough), but I didn't see anything about their use or a review. I did see mention of someone liking the 12" in sub duty though. I keep seeing mention of midbass duty, but no reviews.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Bayboy said:


> Yeah, I searched (maybe not enough), but I didn't see anything about their use or a review. I did see mention of someone liking the 12" in sub duty though. I keep seeing mention of midbass duty, but no reviews.


They have a high QTS with a mid FS, I would think they would work well for midbass. 

e200 8" sub:
impedance 2x4ohm
fs - 52.1
rms - 110w, max 165w
qts - .79
xmax - 5.5mm
md - 46.3g
sensitivity - 85db
bl - 5.7
vas - 12.9L


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

These were still around last year (from the same seller) when i was looking at them. I guess this guy is having a very hard time selling them, even at the huge savings.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

toolparabols said:


> These were still around last year (from the same seller) when i was looking at them. I guess this guy is having a very hard time selling them (even at the huge savings).


That's what strikes me.... would seem like it worth a trial for door duty, but I see lots of folks get hung up on xmax numbers. What should be looked at more is it's natural curve when summed with the car's acoustics. Xmax is only good for copious amounts of output and room for EQ corrections. It's shallow mounting depth seems like a good way to get a large driver up front. Not sure how these compare with Earthquake's SWS series, but I think all shallow drivers catch the same bad rep.


----------



## toolparabols (Sep 23, 2009)

Bayboy said:


> It's shallow mounting depth seems like a good way to get a large driver up front. Not sure how these compare with Earthquake's SWS series, but I think all shallow drivers catch the same bad rep.


I think this is a tough one because as a shallow depth subwoofer its almost useless. I mean, look at any 8 " and the depth is _usually_ pretty low, making them capable to fit almost anywhere. I think the only real use would be, as you said, for mid bass use.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

A lot of that depends on install limitations and projected use. Personally, I think most ask way too much of the car environment. We've all heard stock systems that get fairly deep with not so fancy drivers and limited power. Of course increasing volume (db) causes sacrifices, but IMO we tend to expect too much. If you can get output down to 40hz then that's more than good enough for most music. Still, used as a sole midbass, there may be reasonable potential within excursion limitations. Subjective keyword.... "reasonable".


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Well, I feel qualified to post in this thread..... because I used these for about a year and a half for midbass duty in a 3-way active front-stage.

I liked them a lot, for the price. You will want to deaden your door very well. I recommend lots of power too.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

takeabao said:


> Well, I feel qualified to post in this thread..... because I used these for about a year and a half for midbass duty in a 3-way active front-stage.
> 
> I liked them a lot, for the price. You will want to deaden your door very well. I recommend lots of power too.


Thanks for your input. Do you mind divulging a bit more? Bamdwidth, how much power, issues, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## takeabao (Jul 18, 2005)

Bayboy said:


> Thanks for your input. Do you mind divulging a bit more? Bamdwidth, how much power, issues, etc would be appreciated.


I did 80hz to 250hz.
150 wRMS @ 2-ohm from a solid A/B amp.
No major issues as I can recall. Moved onto a simpler 2-way front-stage because I wanted to.

Need to know anything else?

I'm not a fan of posting subjective ******** (e.g. "reviews" laden with misused adjectives and superlatives). A driver either sounds good and does what it's supposed to (or what I _expect/need_ it to), or it doesn't. These did the trick for the time I used them for.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

takeabao said:


> I did 80hz to 250hz.
> 150 wRMS @ 2-ohm from a solid A/B amp.
> No major issues as I can recall. Moved onto a simpler 2-way front-stage because I wanted to.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.... I agree on the subjectiveness. What most says works for them, doesn't work for me in my particular install, but this seems of interest enough to become a candidate. Thanks..


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

yes those old style helix 8's are nice.. they have a much improved version out now. more money , but I have sold quite a few of the 10 and 12's just a few 8's

8's $169
10's $219
12's $239

thats Helix pricing... i sell for a bit less, but sometimes it's hard to keep them in stock, the P series subs are excellent SQ subs... i like them better than JLW6's 


P Series go for 8 to 12" $169, $199, $249


----------

